# Some One Mentioned sewing and mainting



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Just picked up a bunch of these for a dollar!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Dollar Tree?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Actually the Santuck Flea Market. Picket up scrub pads, toothbrushes, etc for a buck


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I would repack it in something more sturdy and also be on the look out for some of the nice sharp little children's scissors, the ones around here in the Meijer stores are called"the academics" they have been on clearance for .44¢ here and I scarfed up a few for my sewing guild of kids. They are little padded handled very sharp with a pointed end pair of scissors. And for .44cents each they were a steal.
Sure there is not a lot of thread on those spools but in times of nothing-they , and the needles will be like money. Oh and the little scissors in those kits are worthless. You could probably find free "coupon cutters" at your local insurance office or other places. Coupon cutter. These open letters nicely and I use one for cutting coupons and gift paper but they work wonders for cutting threads and embroidery floss while I am in the car(not driving o'course lol) they cut yarn also.. safer than using scissors in the moving car. I got all of mine for free as they usually have advertising on the sides of them... I grab one every time I see them as hand outs and also talk the hubby into swinging by and getting another. They come in handy and would go well in a small barter sewing kit.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Those are gret to use as barterables


----------

